# BFP after late loss



## FunToRun

Hello ladies got my :bfp: this morning :happydance::happydance:. Wasnt due to test till friday so very early days.

Very scared and excited had a late loss just over 8 weeks ago at 17+4


----------



## amitootold

Aw!!! Congratulations  Hoping its a sticky bean for you this time xxx I had a m/c but it was at 7 weeks so I can't begin to imagine how awful it must have been for you to lose at that stage x


----------



## Moti

Congratulations. I wish you the best......:hugs:


----------



## niknak242

I am going to the dr. on Friday to confirm, but I got my BFP also after a 15+3 loss just a few weeks ago. Hoping for a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## fides

sorry for your loss; huge congrats on your bfp!!

same to you, niknak!! 

:dance:


----------



## truthbtold

I had a loss at 22 weeks last december and I just got me bfp yesterday. Talk about terrified!


----------



## FunToRun

Congrats niknak and truthbtold:yipee:

Im the same truthbtold, just want to fast forward to January!! Its ages away lol. Just want someone to tell me it will all be ok. Just goin to take each day at a time.


----------



## truthbtold

Thats all we can right now, so scary but we have to stay positive.


----------



## babesx3

:friends:
Congratulations :flower:

Its a long journey PAL..but we can be here to support each other thats got to help!!! :hugs:


----------



## FunToRun

Thanks babesx3:hugs:


----------



## mummymarsh

congrats xxx


----------



## XxSamBxX

Congrats hun!! :hugs: we are similar dates :)


----------



## FunToRun

Thanks everyone:hugs:

Congrats SamB, R u like me at the mo, a big bag of nerves? Every wee twinge im up to the loo to make sure everything is ok!! If anything i'll be fit from running up the stairs every 5mins:haha:


----------



## vonz

FunToRun said:


> Hello ladies got my :bfp: this morning :happydance::happydance:. Wasnt due to test till friday so very early days.
> 
> Very scared and excited had a late loss just over 8 weeks ago at 17+4

hi Funtorun :) i came across ur thread and realised tt our babies are now the same age - at 4 weeks. :) i also had a mc in feb 2011 at 5weeks 2 days, and now alittle anxious about this pregnancy... not sure what to do now, if we should go see a doc or something.. and when to get a scan.. :(


----------



## Andypanda6570

:happydance::happydance: Congrats !!! How exciting I am so happy for you all.
Wishing All The Best!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## FunToRun

Congrats vonz:hugs:

Well i made my appointment for the docs, go 2moro!! Not sure if its too early but what the heck!! Would rather get it all confirmed. I was also at a meeting with my consultant to get my pm results back and she said to keep my docs appointment and that i would get an early scan at 6 weeks.

How r u feeling, any symptoms? I just started to get sore bb's yesterday.


----------



## FunToRun

Thanks andypanda6570:flower:


----------



## truthbtold

FuntoRun, what is your due date?


----------



## FunToRun

Hey truthbtold my due dates the 14th of jan, my last cycle started on the 9th of april. X


----------



## truthbtold

Wow three of us on here with the same due date


----------



## FunToRun

truthbtold said:


> Wow three of us on here with the same due date

WOW its so exciting and also reassuring having other girls know exactly what your going through!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

It sur is! How are you feeling? I still feel the same so far except for the cramping


----------



## vonz

OH MY GOSH FUNTORUN!!!!!! If im accurate, we are both due AT THE SAME TIME!!! :D:D:D:D im seeing the gynae tmw too, i would be at 4 weeks 4 days like u!!!!! :D:D:D:D can we be bump buddies????????? :D:D:D


----------



## vonz

truthbtold U TOO!!! We are soooooo close!!!! :D:D:D


----------



## vonz

oh my gosh this is super exciting to know tt all of us are super close or same dates!!!


----------



## FunToRun

truthbtold said:


> It sur is! How are you feeling? I still feel the same so far except for the cramping


Im the same with the mild cramping also have sore bb's, doesn't help that i keep prodding them to make sure their still sore lol.

Had the doc's 2day and she phoned up the EPU and got me a scan date. Its on the 27th and its an internal one but still looking forward to it.


----------



## vonz

hows ur doc visit hun?


----------



## FunToRun

vonz said:


> OH MY GOSH FUNTORUN!!!!!! If im accurate, we are both due AT THE SAME TIME!!! :D:D:D:D im seeing the gynae tmw too, i would be at 4 weeks 4 days like u!!!!! :D:D:D:D can we be bump buddies????????? :D:D:D

WOOHOO!! bump buddie:yipee::yipee:. I know for me i'll get taken in at 39 weeks for a c section because i've had two and i think its too risky to try for a natural labour. (cant belive im even thinking that far ahead)

What about u vonz, u had any symptoms??


----------



## vonz

FunToRun said:


> vonz said:
> 
> 
> OH MY GOSH FUNTORUN!!!!!! If im accurate, we are both due AT THE SAME TIME!!! :D:D:D:D im seeing the gynae tmw too, i would be at 4 weeks 4 days like u!!!!! :D:D:D:D can we be bump buddies????????? :D:D:D
> 
> WOOHOO!! bump buddie:yipee::yipee:. I know for me i'll get taken in at 39 weeks for a c section because i've had two and i think its too risky to try for a natural labour. (cant belive im even thinking that far ahead)
> 
> What about u vonz, u had any symptoms??Click to expand...

:) u have two already? U sound like a hip young mom mans. :) I don't have alot of obvious symptoms so am abit worried. The pains on e left n right r easing off, which is good coz it scares me n reminds me of my past miscarriage. Slight sore boobs when I press today, tired but not any different from normal as I'm always tired from work n heat!! Faint. I hope I'm normal. Wat abt u girls?


----------



## FunToRun

vonz said:


> hows ur doc visit hun?

It was good thanks, think she was really surprised that we conceived so quick but as long as they have the dates its ok. She phoned up and got me a scan date for the 27th.

Was also at a meeting with my consultant yesterday getting my pm results for my baby boy. They came back clear, they have no reason as to why we lost him:cry:. She also said the would keep an eye on me till im 20 weeks then treat it as a normal pg from then on in.

U'll need to let me know how u get on 2moro. X


----------



## vonz

I'm super thankful for someone to agrees n feels how I feel abt being anxious n worry n yet excited at e same time:) yup will update after e visit tmw!!!:) thanks for being so supportive!:)


----------



## truthbtold

Good Luck with your appointment Vonz!


----------



## vonz

thanks truthbtold!! :D:D:D when r u going for urs? :)


----------



## vonz

hey ladies, i jus got back from my doc appointment. just some disappointment w the doc but we did saw the tiny little sac :) ive journaled it on my journal..!!


----------



## truthbtold

Great to see the sac implanted exactly where its suppose to be.:happydance:

I dont go to the doctors until The 31st:wacko:


----------



## truthbtold

Vonz, have you have your beta/hcg done?


----------



## FunToRun

:cry::cry: Im out girls, woke up this morning with cramping, and this afternoon bleeding, Thought it was implantation but its now really heavy!

Wish u's both the very best and a happy 9 months X


----------



## truthbtold

Oh no are you sure, did you call your doctor or head to the ER? my cousin bleed for the beginning of her pregnancy she was in the ER every week but she has a healthy 3 year old now


----------



## FunToRun

truthbtold said:


> Oh no are you sure, did you call your doctor or head to the ER? my cousin bleed for the beginning of her pregnancy she was in the ER every week but she has a healthy 3 year old now

Goin to docs 2moro, not that there is much they can do. Just feel so gutted, didnt even tell my family so they wont know why im feeling so crappy. I know its defo over just with the way the bleeding and cramps are:cry:


----------



## truthbtold

Fxd crossed for you please udpate tomorrow:hugs::hugs:


----------



## FunToRun

Big clots this morning and loads of blood and cramping, have docs 2day. Its over b4 it really started:cry: Would rather this than later on in pg like last time.


----------



## vonz

oh mans dear!!! ((hugss)) Im super sad to hear that. SUPER SUPER Depressed. have u seen a doc yet to get a stabiliser jab??? and hormonal pill? :( its not fair!!!!


----------



## truthbtold

So sorry to hear this funtorun, my heart really goes out to you, none of us deserve this :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## vonz

hey funtorun, hows things? i hope its not what u think it is.. hugggs.


----------

